# weight loss 2008



## Tabitha (Dec 27, 2007)

Since several people want to lose weight in 2008. I was wondering what everyone's plan of attck will be.

I plan to:
Increase water
Increase fiber
Increase raw fruits & veggies
Decrease calories
Decrease sugar
Cut off eating 2 hours before going to bed (she says at 10pm as she shoves another brownie in her mouth-LOL)

I did the above 7 things last Jan/Feb/March and lost 19 pounds. I ate anythig I wanted April-Dec & gained 6 back. Last year was the first time I ever monitored my intake.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2007)

Well I am meeting with a personal trainer
I want to tone more than loose weight
Increase the water, since I hate it so **** much
And stay away from fast food, and junk food.. 
MORE VEGGIES!


----------



## Bret (Dec 28, 2007)

Walk walk walk! I did an internship at a horse farm in 2001. I was a size 12 when I started, and after a summer of working 6 days/week, minimum of 9 hours, not counting riding polo ponies after, and walking a lot of injured horses (race horse training/breeding farm), I was a size 6. 

Of course, when I got back to college and started eating the nasty food, I gained weight again, but walking does work.

http://www.Babyfit.com and http://www.sparkpeople.com offer food tracking and other great tools. If you sign up for either site, please use my referral! My user name on both is jinglebell and I'll get points for it. Not that the points mean anything... but still


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

I am using http://www.my-calore-counter.com but will take a look at the ones you mentioned.


----------



## Flynn (Dec 28, 2007)

DELETED


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't diet I just watch what I eat and walk every chance I get. My kids keep me plenty active and instead of taking the train or bus I just walk.  But I will plan to stop:

Drinking soda (realistically colored soda)
Eat more fish omegas are good for you especially if you want to loose weight
Eat less sugar
Stop smoking (it can affect weight)
play more sports with my kids and the dog


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Ok so I speak with a personal trainer. This isnt a 24hrs or Family Fitness I cant stand those places, you can get lost in there :roll: 

This is a private gym. 

So.. he gives me the prices

1/week you will meet in a group setting on Saturday at 1pm or Sunday at 2 pm $85.00 per week 

2 twice/ a week we would meet in a group one day (sat or sun, your choice) and one-on-one once a week. $125.00/week 

4 days, we would meet twice privately and twice with the group.
$250/week 

NOT A MONTH!
A WEEK!

That is alot of money!


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 28, 2007)

wow you know shannon, I was going to suggest that we all become our own personal trainer. Giving each other updates (honest ones). Since we are a family on this forum lets help each other but only if we all agree to at least try. I know one on one support is better because someone is doing the thinking for you, but I think it would be kewl kinda like how weight watchers has their online weight loss program. If you need to I can help with what to cook and give you some guidelines. No dieting because I don't diet but, I watch what I eat. I cheat once a week and get mcdonalds and thats okay as long as I walk A LOT. LOL What do you guys think?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

smelli, I was thinking you would have to sell a whole lotta soap to pay for a trainer.

I did start this thread in hopes we could help each other out w/ motivation & tips.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

Yeah but its something i been wanting to do for some years... some one to push me on the spot to work out.. I guess I am use to it when I was doing ballet..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

At the same time, I have a gym requirement to fulfill at school.. I was thinking of doing that.. 
I have this officer I work with.. who looks like Brad Pitt.. he works out faithfully.. 
I drool everytime I see him LMAO!

He has been asking me to work out with him.. 
talk about motivation.. 
WHEW!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)

Guuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurl, is he married? Does he have the hots for you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

NO HE IS NOT MARRIED! 
He is younger than me though! ****! 
I swear I am going to get a picture of him and show you guys.. 

He flirts with me.. and I so like it.. 

He will come in my office with this huge smile.. and say 

Hi Shannan... 
I freakin blush everytime he does it.. HA!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 28, 2007)




----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 29, 2007)

shannon dont worry about his age ask him to help you with some pointers on how to work out properly......get it...........have him work on you.....LOL


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

LMAO UH HUH I GET IT       :wink: 

I almost drool when he wears his jeans and rides his Harley to work
*drooling while thinking about it*


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ya'll are bad! I would not worry about the age either.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Bret,
I registered at sparkpeople (you got points) but I don't think I have the time to figure out a new system. I did get 32 points just wandering around aimlessly-LOL!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok, Tab I will join too. I also register for my kickboxing classes at school. I had to do my PE requirement anyway.. I mine as well do it now. Kickboxing can come in handy in many ways! LOL 

I will speak to him about it when I go back to work. He has always asked me to go, sometimes he watches what I eat for me too... 
always concerned about my well being...   

Anyway, He works out everyday.. 
Kickboxing is on Monday and Wednesday mornings. Tues and THrs I can work out with him.. only if has time after I get off from work.. I think he goes when I am still working.. so we will see.. 
If not, I can still workout on a saturday..


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok. I joined Sparkpeople.. 

I dreamed about Dustin last night LMAO! 
Nothing like that.. 

I hate when I am at work in my sleep


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok. I am putting it out there. 
I also need to go and purchase a scale! and tape measure thingy

Ok my current weight.. 
170lbs   :cry: 
My goal weight 145lbs   
I want to be this weight by June 2, 2008 (My birthday)

ETA:
I selected

Nutrition Goal: Drink 8 8oz cups of water / per day
Fitness Goal: Go for a walk (my class doesnt start until the 21st of Jan)
Motivation: Talk to a positive friend or family member 

You all are so wonderful! Thank you for doing this! Are we going to get those weight loss clicker thingys?

We could start our own sparks team... they didnt have soapmaking listed! HA!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok my current weight.. 
166 lbs     
My goal weight 145lbs   8) 
I want to be this weight by June 2, 2008 (smelli's birthday  )

You can follow my journal here: http://my-calorie-counter.com/Journal.asp


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like we have similar goals smelli!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

OOHH you have a journal! Maybe I should do one too!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

Looks like you can not access my journal w/o becoming a member, sorry, I thought it was public. Membership is free through.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I love it, I type in everytime I eat or excersise & it tells me how many calories, fat, sugar, carbs, etc I have eaten or burned. It helps me to pace my day & make better choices.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so excited about this.. Tab.. we have the same dreams LOL 
I will look for a journal tracker. Perhaps we can tract it here in a thread..


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I journalled last jan, feb march & lost 19 pounds really easily.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Is there a way we can make it a sticky here? 
Call it Update Journal Log or something?

ETA: When is our starting date?


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I *think* I started today.-LOL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

LMAO! I *think* so too! 
I dont have any bottled water in the house, 
Im on vacation... 
Its pouring out side so im not going to go walking.. 

But I did learn one thing from reading.. 
I took a personality test.. and I am a Emotional Eater.. 
Makes perfect since now..


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

This is what the journal loks like at mycaloriecounter. I could take a screen shot each day & post it here.... maybe?





PS: I *really* need to toss out the rest of that fruitcake. I hate fruitcake but it has been staring at me...


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I spend too much on bottled water so Santa brought me a water purifier for Christmas   . I drink 2 liters before luch. Before I started to count calories last January I NEVER & I mean NEVER drank water. I crave it now like I will die w/o it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

i so cant do that LOL! How the hell did you get that picture there! 

I hate water.. and then I said "hmmm flavored water" 
No. I need just simple, pure water. 
I am going to go and get some on sale at Walmart and buy like 6 cases or perhaps Smart & Final or Costco's

My daughter's birthday was yesterday. She turned 12. A whole lot o Birthday Cake is calling my name..  :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I had to ask my hubby how to do it :wink: .

In the top right hand corner of my keyboard there is a button that says *screenshot*. I clicked on it & it to copy it, I then pasted it into a program (corel) & saved it as an image. I then uploaded the image just like a photo useing image shack.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

When I first started to drink water I bought the crystal light flavors you add to water. I liked the teas, there is a white tea w/ raspberry & a green tea w/ citrus. After a while I cut the flavoring in 1/2 & now I don't want flavor at all. It ruins the water taste, I know that sounds odd, but you really do get addicted to straight water & you raelly will love the heck out of it!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

What I consumed today:

Breakfast
2  slice potato bread toast 160  calories
1 small Pears, raw 86 calories

Lunch                   
1 Veggie Enchiladas -with rice 360 

Dinner                   
2  slice potato bread  toast 160
1 Grapefruit  103 

Snacks                   
1  Carrots raw 5 
1 cup Jello, sugar free 20
3 oz Cake, fruitcake 276  
2 12 oz Beer - Dark 336  

Total calories 1,506 
Calorie goal- under 1,600

I know it was not the best food day, but I could have eaten twice that today w/o batting an eyelash!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats it? 
I think I would have starved today, If I ate what you did.. 

Although I didnt each much today. 

I bowl of cherrios
2 pcs of BBQ Chicken (baked) 
Chicken Patty Sandwich for dinner.. 

Ummm to drink? 

Kool-Aid
and TEA! 

HA! 

I havent went grocery shopping yet for this transition

I will be making my Jamalaya on Monday for New Years


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are some recipes I found from Campbell Soup!

http://www.campbellwellness.com/eatingwell.aspx


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 29, 2007)

I am making pinto beans w/ stewed tomatoes and onions.

I need to go to the store too and get fiber one cereal for my breakfasts & what we refer to as skinny bread. It's the low calorie high fiber bread. You can get it in several brands & it is a life saver!


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I didnt want to change what I eat.. just eat less of what Im eating.. 
I hate changing to "diet"... 
I think if I change a few things... I will be ok..


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 30, 2007)

I like water, but water dont like me, i drink it but it like sits on my tummy and it makes me feel sick, I have to sip it all day long and I dont think I get my water in, and I think it is cheating if i add flavors ....need to change my thinking....in alot of aeras........I dont drink doda, or coffee or tea


----------



## pink-north (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey everyone, I've been reading this thread and have to say you guys are hilarious. I love it  . I need to do the whole body toning thing myself. My goal is 149 lbs and to tonne my mid section. I try to stay away from the scale just because there comes a point when you lose fat and build muscle mass and muscle weighs more than fat. 

The holidays haven't been kind to me. I've still got so much chocolate in the house.

Shannon, I agree with not changing what you eat. That's just setting yourself up for frustration. Maybe tweaking what you eat will help. Use less oil when cooking. When eating a salad use a low fat vinegarette as opposed to milk/cream based dressing, increase water and fibre, etc.

My biggest problem is getting moving. I live out in the middle of nowhere and now I don't have a vehicle to get out. I have an exercise machine, but that's so boring. I would love to go swimming. That really burns the calories and is easier on your joints than running or power walking.

Okay I've chattered enough.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Pink! Thanks! 
I dont want to change because I will begin to miss my food and go back to it. 
In my culture, eating healthy wasnt the best thing LOL 

I mean fried chicken, collard green, macaroni and cheese, fried catfish, with corn bread.. and either sweet potato pie or peach cobbler.. 
The list can go on. 

And if you go to someones house and they offer food, you cant say no. Its an insult! SO!

I will eat less stuff.. I cant stand Vingerettes! EEWWW! 
But I will give it a try! 

Today, I am going to work on the water. I started my grocery list. 
Safeway has a sale on water 2/$7.00 pk of 24.  

I am going to go shopping on tuesday morning
Why tuesday? 
Because everyone is sleep! And not in the grocery stores! LOL


----------



## Woodi (Dec 30, 2007)

I've learned to love water too, even the taste of it. We have UV filtered well water with potassium choloride salts. Lots of visitors dislike it, but I love it now.

It helps to remember that our cells get dehydrated, shrivel up and cry out for  it. If you feel tired a lot, it may be due to that. Try drinking a glass of water when you're tired, and watch how revived you feel.

I need to lose 20 to 30 pounds too, but have never successfully dieted and kept it off. More exercise, more moving, more water, less food. That's my goal.

I got up early today and did 20 mins of yoga before breakfast. I live in the country too, pink-north, and don't like walking out there in the snow and mud all alone. I'll try to talk DH into coming for a half hour with me now.

Oh yes! here's a tip: my uncle lost 40 pounds last year just doing "portion control" after visiting a dietician who showed him on his large hand what size portions he should eat, of meat and cheese especially. 

I bought smaller dinner plates for me to fool myself into eating less. I love food, love to eat, eat too fast before I notice how much, or how full I am.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

Woodi- The smaller plate works miracles. A full small plate is much more rewarding than a 1/2 empty large plate!

Smelli, we switched to jalepeno ranch dressing from regular. Because it is *hot* we use WAY less of it. Another dressing trick is to dip the tip of your fork in the dressing then load your fork w/ salad. That way you are sure to get dressing in every bite w/o pouring it on too heavy.

Learning about calories has been my best tool, I may still eat potaos & carrots at a meal, but now it is a larger portion of carrots & a smaller portion of potatoes. Still the *same* food, just tweaked like Pink suggested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmm.. I will have to try that TAB!

I am boiling my crabs now, I have 8 LARGE Dungness crabs! 

I am going to make some brown rice with it. Dont know what else yet..


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 30, 2007)

I need to lose weight too: 

I am now: 156lbs
Goal: 132lbs

I used to be 115lbs. BM, that is Before Marriage. I guess it must be because I am happy. 

I will exercise more and eat less pizza.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

Today's food:

Breakfast                   
Refried Beans, Huevos Rancheros, tortilla & 2 cups decaf w/ sugar & cream  690 

Lunch                   
small order King® - French Fries  230 

Dinner                   
2 Morningstar all veggie sausage patties 160 
steamed asian veggies 60
2% milk 120

Snack                   
BREAD & BUTTER pickles 100 
Bananas, raw 105  
Grapefruit, raw, pink and red, all areas 103 

Calorie Totals: 1568
Goal: under 1600

We went to farmers market to meet my mother-in-law for a Mexican breakfast & it was too die for!!!

Look at my lunch  

I did throw that fruitcake out but tonight I found my sister-in-law's homemade toffee  :shock: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

I just made sweet potato pie!

How do you get all the numbers for your calories

I had

Cherrios for breakfast. 

Only 1 glass of water today

And a whole lot of crab!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

I get the numbers at http://www.my-calorie-counter.comYou can sign up for a free mebership & then just type in what you eat & it spits out the numbers for you. This is what the real page looks like at the end of the day:

Click to enlarge.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks Tab! I am going to sign up now.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 30, 2007)

I am tabithaw there if you want to look me up & see my journal. I don't blog on it, it's just  do the calorie journal.

I can walk you through setting up your counter if you want. You have to punch in your goal calories, etc.


----------



## pepperi27 (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah I eat anything I want I just adjust the portions. Basically 1/2 my plate is salad 1/4 is meat or fish and 1/4 veggies. I do not use salt or pepper just herbs to season the foods and I am still trying to stop drinking colored soda.


----------



## pink-north (Dec 31, 2007)

Tab are you vegetarian? If so I would love to swap some recipes with you.

Shannan what does sweet potato pie taste like? I've heard so much about it.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 31, 2007)

Wow you guys are inspiration, for lucnh at work i had a salad, that was a change from my normal routine of picking something from the deli, and at wild oats they make a great sushi with brown rice..taking little steps. I'am afraid if I set myself up..........so yeah going into this sideways..lol


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok I used to train people on how to eat right when I was in the Air Force.  My biggest advice to those of you who would like to lose weight is, NO SALT, NO SODA, not even diet.  Eat smaller meals all day!  I am telling you this will help you lose weight fast!  Also, don't cut out food all together, just limit your intake.  and WATER WATER WATER!  If you drink an 8oz glass before you eat anything, you will get full faster!


Ok I am done now


----------



## Bret (Dec 31, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> My biggest advice to those of you who would like to lose weight is, NO SALT, NO SODA, not even diet.



You do need some salt in your diet, but most of what we need comes from the food itself naturally. In other words, put down the salt shaker  

I didn't drink pop for a year, and now thanks to DH's influence, I'm drinking it again. I need to cut it way back, or stop again. I can definitely feel a difference.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Dec 31, 2007)

I looked at the myfitness calorie tool, its free too but the killer for is filling out how tall you are and what weight, now the weight part would mean I would have to get on a scale to see how much I weigh, and I havnt been on a scale for over a year........   I dont think I could handle the truth :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2007)

pink-
Yes we are vegetarians but not vegans. We do fish or shrimp once in a blue moon.


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 31, 2007)

What I ate today:


Breakfast                   
1  grilled cheese  sandwich 290 

Lunch                   
1.75 cup Beans, pinto 428  
4 oz  Cornbread 292 

Dinner                   
2 oz Bread, whole-wheat, toasted 174 
1  Bananas, raw 105 

Snack                   
1  piece  Pumpkin  Cake 300

Total calories:1599 
Goal: under 1600

I had no idea there were so many calories in beans & cornbread  :shock: .


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

wow.. me either.. keep it up Tab. I am starting tomorrow


----------



## Woodi (Jan 1, 2008)

I went walking on snowshoes for 40 minutes yesterday (DH wanted to look for more antlers). Up hills and down, across the top of juniper bushes etc. - Phew! I hope I lost an ounce or two.

It's snowing like crazy now, so maybe we'll try x/c skiing today. Difficult to do in forests, with twigs sticking up all over the place.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

I am envious- the kids soooooooooo want to see snow.


----------



## Woodi (Jan 1, 2008)

You're kids want to see snow?!!!

.....I got snow pics for you! I'll put some in another thread for ya, and you can at least show them snow on the screen. Or: come visit!

Here's a link you can begin with:

http://picasaweb.google.com/WoodiDiWoodi/Bucks


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

I drove about 1 1/2 or so to Tahoe 2 years ago.. so the kids can play in the snow.. LOL THEY DIDNT LIKE IT! SAID IT WAS TOO COLD!

Ok. I am starting today, although I am just now waking up... I have to go shopping. Snow shoe walking sounds cool!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

I was born & raised in LA & my mom took us to big bear a couple times to see snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok. I ate a piece of sweet potato pie.. OK OK THREE! 

It was the last of it.. and I didnt want to toss it out!  :cry: 

Dang it was good though  

I have my food... I have alot of fruit and veggies


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

That is OK about the pie! I ate a ton of my sister in laws homemade toffee cause I neede to rid of it back on Dec 26th & I mean a ton!!!!

I have lost 3#! I was 166 on Dec 26 & now I am 163!

What I ate today:

Breakfast                   
2 slice French Toast, homemade 214 

Lunch                   
2  Packet Quaker Low Sugar Maple & Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal 240 

Dinner                   
Salad & blue cheese dressing 76 
3  slice CiCi's Cheese Pizza 456 

Snack                   
1 Jello Chocolate Pudding - sugar free 60 
1 Grapefruit, raw, pink 97  
1 Cup Cheerios & milk 160     
1 12 oz Beer - Negro Modelo 168       

Calorie Totals 1482
Calorie goal under 1600

Dinner at CiCi's was a total waste of calories, it wasn't good, it wasn't satisfying & it was too many calories. We were going stir crazy & needed to get iout & it was one of the few places open today.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey you lost weight! ALRIGHT TAB!

Breakfast 
Went to Denny's
Had 1 sausage, half of an omelet and a little bit of hash brown
1 small glass of OJ
1 small glass of water

No Lunch, was shopping... 

Dinner
1 16oz water 
1 bag of apple slices 
Subway Low Cal turkey sandwich 

Also went and got
1 Scale
1 Petometer
1 Tape Measure 
$18.00! YEA!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2008)

Jan 2nd:

Breakfast                   
1 cup Milk & Cheerios 160

Lunch                   
1 Taco Bell® - Bean Burrito 370 
Wedding Cookies 240 

Dinner                   
2  PASTA SALAD -320 
1 1 C. Steamed vegetables 100 

Snack                   
1  brownie 132 
1  Blueberry Muffin 380  
1 Pineapple, canned 109       

Calorie Totals: 1899 
Goal: under 1600

My sweet husband, we were getting ready for bed & I mentioned I wish we had something sweet in the house, he went & made blueberry muffins, so I layed in bed, at 10pm eating nearly 400 calories worth-LOL! They were good & the day was still not too bad  :wink: .


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 3, 2008)

Jan 3rd:

Breakfast                   
1  Cheerios and Milk 150  
1  French Vanilla Cappuccino 220 

Lunch                   
cheese enchiladas 363 
Chips & Salsa 85 
Mexican Rice 107 

Dinner                   
1 Long John Silver's® - Rice 140 
1 Long John Silver's® - Cole Slaw 170  
1 Long John Silver's® - Corn Cobbette 80 

Total: 1315
Goal: under 1600

Dan was mumbling something about banana nut muffins under his breath at dinner tonight. He is going to kill me!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Breakfast
1 water 16ozs (2 servings)
1 Yogurt
1 Banana

Lunch 
1 water 16ozs (2 servings)
Cesar Salad with grilled chicken
Chicken Noodle soup

Dinner
1 Water 16ozs (2 servings) 
Cesar Salad with grilled chicken (taste good ate twice)


I was doing well.. 
until I ate some doughnut holes my daughter brung home :roll:

ETA: I did drink all of my water 8 8oz servings


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 4, 2008)

ewwww watch out for the bumbs in the road called self sabotage, or spousel sabatage, people fear change


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Jan 4th 

Breakfast
Veggie Omelet
Orange Juice
Bottled Water
English Muffin

Snack 
Banana 
Water

Lunch
Ceasar Salad w/ chicken & feta cheese
Baby Carrots 
Bottled Water

Dinner
Pepper Steak
Brocolli with Mozzarella Cheese
Bottled Water
English Muffin 

Deserrt
Pinapples

1555 Calories

I drunk all of my water too! 

Exercise.. 60mins. Stationary Bike


----------



## gallerygirl (Jan 5, 2008)

Started back on Weight Watchers this past week.  Had tremendous success with them several years ago, but when I quit running I gained it all back.  So, as soon as I lose some of the weight I will start running again, but never to the capacity I did before.  k


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 5, 2008)

yea for the water!

I have kept my calories under 1600 everyday but I am not eating enough raw fruits & veggies and I am eating too much sugar. I am only getting about 1/2 the fiber I need to also.

I don't think I am trying very hard...


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2008)

Im doing ok, I just have to even out a snack somewhere.. today I didnt have one cause i was so full from breakfast.. 

try harder tab!


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2008)

I have lost 4lbs! YES! 
I have been really keeping up with this change, and exercise. And I actually feel great... 

So great that my co-workers have noticed the change and joined SparkPeople too. 

I am on my way!

Oh and Tab.. I am up to 10 glasses of water a day now! Without flavor!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 11, 2008)

(clap clap)

So, on wednesday some the girls at work put $10.00 in a jar & weighed themselves. The person who losses the most weight by VDay wins the pot. I neede a little push so I joined in. I had lost 3 pounds between Dec 25th & jan 3rd but burned out. I did well on Wed & Thursday & dropped another pound for a total of 4. The only thing about works is that they all have more weight to loss than I do so it will be harder for me to compete. I am still game!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL... hey money always can prompt someone to get going lol!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

It's not the money, it's the competition that gets me hoppin'.

We went to a buffet last night for dinner. I did a fruit fast all day so I did not have to worry if I over ate at the buffet  .


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

My favorite low cal snack this week: 

International House of Coffee- French Vanilla- Sugar Free/Decaf,  30 calories YUM!

BTW: McDonals ice cream cones are just 150 calories!


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

really? do they have a nutritional menu?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes, http://www.mcdonalds.com/app_controller ... index.html

BTW: The salads have as many (or more) calories than the burgers! the ceasar dressing is 190 calories, JUST the dressing add another 100 for croutons & cheese, o for the lettuce but 300 if you get the chicken on it & you have got 600 calories!!!! For a sald :shock: !

The ice crean is alll reduced fat.

The large shakes are 1150 calories!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 14, 2008)

Well I'm a little late on this thread, but I have 16 more pounds to lose.  Back on my protein regiment and drinking water with sf/ cal free peach tea added.  I go in for my consult with the surgeon in March to have my excess skin removed.  YAY!

Getting back to walking and hopefully running soon.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 15, 2008)

We weigh at work tomorrow. It will be 1 week. Since we started the weigh in challenge.  I think I have lost 2 pounds since we wieghed at work (5 this year total). I heard 1 gal grumbling about gaining 8 pounds & 2 others grumbling about gaining 2 each, Wish me luck!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 16, 2008)

I had the  top weight loss this week at work! 3#. Everyone that weighed had lost 1-2 pounds. 2 refused to weigh though.

I have lost 6# since Christmas.

I am now 160
Goal 145 by June


----------



## Bret (Jan 16, 2008)

Well the people who do our vending machine at work just made it easier to stay away from the machines. All items went from 50-70 cents to 80-95! No thanks.


----------



## sweetlyunique (Jan 18, 2008)

I would like to join in on this support thing My husband and I went on weight watchers January 2006 and by November I lost 40 lbs and he lost 60 lbs we have not been following the weight watchers program since January 2007 but I have only but back on 5# and that was just over the Holidays even though we haven't been necessarily following the program it has changed our habits for life. No soda (of course once in a blue moon) I really don't care for it much any more anyway, no cream in the coffee, very little bread but still eat it, harldy any sweets but I do have some great recipes for sweets (that is my down fall I am a chocoholic Any way we have just started to follow the program I still want to take off 20 to 25 more lbs. 

So after my long windy post can I join in on this


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Of course you can! I will be weighing myself again on Saturday morning. So far I lost 6lbs (166 from 172) 

I will let you all know tomorrow. KEEP IT UP TAB!


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 19, 2008)

you go guys and gals!  
Friday's Food

B:  Protein coffee
L: shrimp salad 6oz
Snack: 3 saltines minus the salt
Dinner: 4 oz of shrimp, 1/4 cup carrots


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 19, 2008)

What is protien coffee?


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

I have lost another pound.. so 7lbs now.. although I need to bring down my calorie count.. i was always at 1500.. i need to take it down a notch..


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 19, 2008)

7#! Good for you smelli!


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2008)

Today is my off day.. so i have been eating alot of rice cakes lol.. i love those quaker rice cakes.. so I didnt completely go off today 

has anyone tried a protein shake? A good tasting one? I hate the taste of health drinks :roll:


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 20, 2008)

The protien shakes I have seen have been like 500 calories for 1.

I have found Dannon/Yoplait light smoothies are Awesome & only 60/80 calories!

It is my low cal snack of the week!

I don't do yogurt, but these are really good smoothies!

I will weigh tomorrow morning & report back.


----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

I started the cabbage soup diet and have lost 12 lbs since Thursday. Ya sure gotta like cabbage soup though. *lol*


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

soapwytch said:
			
		

> I started the cabbage soup diet and have lost 12 lbs since Thursday. Ya sure gotta like cabbage soup though. *lol*



Is that safe?


----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah but it's not a diet that you would stay on long term and you aren't supposed to do it for more than 7 days at a time.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

did you get like major "poo poo" ya know? 

You eat it 3 x's a day?


----------



## soapwytch (Jan 21, 2008)

smellitlikeitis said:
			
		

> did you get like major "poo poo" ya know?
> 
> You eat it 3 x's a day?



*LOL* No, it hasn't really bothered me.
You can eat the soup as often as you like each day and there are other things (fruit, veggies, even meat) you get to eat on certain days.


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> What is protien coffee?



1 scoop of Unjury protein powder(vanilla) mixed with 1 T instant coffee and 8oz of warmed ( 130 degrees, not hot) skim milk  

They will also send you sample packets to try.  Protein I have found is a  matter of personal taste.  Being that I am having to suppliment my daily diet from now on, I have tried a lot of samples from a lot of companies.  I like the Unjury best.

I get 29 g of protein
the skim milk is (Horizon Skim)90 cal, 0 fat, 12 carbs, 9 g protein per 8oz
the Unjury is 100 cal, 0fat, 3 carbs and 20 g of protein


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 23, 2008)

soapwytch said:
			
		

> I started the cabbage soup diet and have lost 12 lbs since Thursday. Ya sure gotta like cabbage soup though. *lol*



i miss cabbage


----------



## Laura (Jan 24, 2008)

I didnt have much luck last year losing weigh. only lost 15lbs. By the end of this year i want to have lost at least 5 stone (70lbs) 

i'm totally forgetting about last year, and i'm consentrating on this year. I'm just eating healthy, not eating past 8pm, as i normally go to bed around midnight. and i'm at the gym 3-4 times a week. Ive lost 3.5lbs so far this year so i've just got to stick to it

good luck to all who is/wanting to lose weight. I'm sure you'll manage it and get to your goal weight in no time


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

As of Saturday Im at 163.7 almost 10lbs now.   
I started my Kickboxing class today.. was I insane.. My ass hurts! I would have never thought it could be so sore! :roll: 
But I am going to hang in there. The food has been going ok, but need to use new recipes. 

I think I am going to drink some of that POO POO tea LOL.. does that help at all?


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 28, 2008)

I am afraid to ask, what is POO POO tea?

I am still at 6# lost. I am not motivated...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Green Tea, "Easy Move" tea LOL 

Why not TAB! WHAT HAPPENED! WE GOTTA GET YOU MOVIN AGAIN!


----------

